# SOUND Advice



## User1 (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm wanting to get some sort of all encompassing sound system going in my house. something that can communicate wirelessly, I can have speakers in different rooms if wanted, can pick up and move them, etc. I want good sound, ease of connectivity, and good value. If I am going to invest in this, it also has to be something I can purchase in pieces (aka won't be invalidated in the next month) to soften the financial burden of my shopping. 

I also have an old receiver / cassette deck / record player that all hooks together, but I am assuming I will need to get some sort of converter for that whole mess over in the corner. 

thanks in advance ♥ 

brand preferences, personal experiences, and other info accepted as well!!!


----------



## User1 (Nov 6, 2017)

for example, i was looking at bose v sonos but now i see klipsch and i like their aesthetics but I literally know .01 of anything about stereo systems.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2017)

The new Amazon Echo system and add on components can now turn any set of speakers and/or stereo into a wireless and VOICE CONTROLLED system. And with the new update, those devices can now link between rooms. Which now makes the Sonos system over-priced and feature limited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 6, 2017)

Ohhh and here I was, about to say that while I have limited personal experience with it, Sonos' are SO cool.

Too bad I'm gonna be the owner of a Google Home Mini pretty soon, not an Echo!


----------



## User1 (Nov 6, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> The new Amazon Echo system and add on components can now turn any set of speakers and/or stereo into a wireless and VOICE CONTROLLED system. And with the new update, those devices can now link between rooms. Which now makes the Sonos system over-priced and feature limited.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


is the sound good tho? and this is why i'm asking. i think sonos connectivity is so cool but i'm sure there are worthy competitors out there.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> is the sound good tho? and this is why i'm asking. i think sonos connectivity is so cool but i'm sure there are worthy competitors out there.


Depends on what kind of speakers you have. The Echo Dot for instance is a very small speaker and relies on what you connect it to. But the manner in which it links to all things Amazon, is pretty fantastic. It also links with a plethora of other devices so that it adds so much more functionality than only being an audio system. For instance, Alexa can turn on my Samsung TV or adjust my Nest thermostat or add milk to my grocery list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Nov 6, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Depends on what kind of speakers you have. The Echo Dot for instance is a very small speaker and relies on what you connect it to. But the manner in which it links to all things Amazon, is pretty fantastic. It also links with a plethora of other devices so that it adds so much more functionality than only being an audio system. For instance, Alexa can turn on my Samsung TV or adjust my Nest thermostat or add milk to my grocery list. [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I need pro tips on what speakers to get, too. I have some silly 100 dollar Walmart surround sound currently. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I need pro tips on what speakers to get, too. I have some silly 100 dollar Walmart surround sound currently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Time for a trip to Best Buy. If you're not an audiophile, just go with a reputable brand and what sounds good to you.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Nov 6, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Time for a trip to Best Buy. If you're not an audiophile, just go with a reputable brand and what sounds good to you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


But then I have to talk to people[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> But then I have to talk to people[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not really. Most people at Best Buy no longer know anything about the depts they work in. And hence will likely not want to talk to you. LOL 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Nov 6, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not really. Most people at Best Buy no longer know anything about the depts they work in. And hence will likely not want to talk to you. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol oh! I guess it's been a while. My hs bf was the sound system dude at bb

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg (Nov 7, 2017)

Best Buy doesn't seem to have all that much choice these days, but it's probably about the only option to listen to speakers these days without getting ripped off at an audiophile place. Online stores like crutchfield.com have lots of choices and excellent customer service but you can't listen.  But I think that most of the major speaker brands (Polk, Klipsch, NHT, etc.) will be pretty good choices (don't buy Bose!). Just remember that - no matter what they tell you - size matters!  If you want big sound (not only loud but "large" sounding bass, etc.), get a big speaker with big drivers. If you don't care about that, probably any decent sized bookshelf speaker with a 6 inch main driver would be more than adequate, and you could always add a subwoofer for more bass.


----------



## User1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Best Buy doesn't seem to have all that much choice these days, but it's probably about the only option to listen to speakers these days without getting ripped off at an audiophile place. Online stores like crutchfield.com have lots of choices and excellent customer service but you can't listen.  But I think that most of the major speaker brands (Polk, Klipsch, NHT, etc.) will be pretty good choices (don't buy Bose!). Just remember that - no matter what they tell you - size matters!  If you want big sound (not only loud but "large" sounding bass, etc.), get a big speaker with big drivers. If you don't care about that, probably any decent sized bookshelf speaker with a 6 inch main driver would be more than adequate, and you could always add a subwoofer for more bass.


I definitely intend to get a sub at some point. Can I ask why not bose? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg (Nov 7, 2017)

Bose makes gimmicky stuff that cheats on power (tiny drivers amplified by the shape of the speaker) and they're extremely overpriced for what you are getting. I do think they're nice for portable speakers. But you can get much better sound for the same and less money going with "regular" speakers. 

Honestly, you can't beat a good pair of tower speakers for excellent sound. I tried numerous small speaker and subwoofer combinations over the years before finally biting the bullet and getting a pair of NHT towers, and the sound difference was amazing. I still have a sub, but the towers can handle most music now - the sub only really kicks in for movies, where it probably damages the foundations of my house.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a several pairs of BOSE speakers but they are all at least 15 years old and still sound great to me.  I bought the AM-5's (two small cube speakers with a subwoofer) when they first came out and they still sound great.  BOSE was the innovator of these small big sound speakers.  Dr. Amir Bose's goal was to produce speakers that had really good response in the primary audible frequencies resulting in speakers where the human ear really couldn't distinguish between the recorded sound and the real thing.  He didn't bother fine-tuning for frequencies higher of lower than the audible range.  Therefore BOSE aren't "reference" speakers but they sound really good.  Many companies copied their technologies and like most companies that grew to a huge size, their product line is subjected to production cost cuts in materials and workmanship.  I don't agree that they make only "gimmcky stuff" but then again I haven't shopped for new audio equipment for quite a while.  Of course I may be biased as Dr. Bose was an MIT guy and the company's world headquarters is in Framingham, MA


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2017)

I bought my stuff from SoundTrack (Ultimate Electronics, now dead and gone) years ago. I have Klipsch speakers and a Denon 5:1 receiver (it can run 7:1 but I didn't buy all of the speakers). To tell you how old it is, the most "up to date" audio feature it has is the ability to run fiber optic audio cables (no HDMI). At the time I probably paid more than I should have, but looking back on it now they have performed amazingly for years. My only complaint is that the system is technologically outdated and can't run the full functionality that I want, but not to the point I will replace it.

When it comes down to it, you need to listen to the system before you buy. Also keep in mind the input source. Most audio stores have top of the line wiring, receivers, and signal quality to minimize any flaws in the system. Just like televisions, they'll provide crystal clear perfect signal and their settings have been adjusted so the TV's look awesome.  When you listen to something, bring your iPod and play music from that as a source. Reset it to the default (out of the box) settings. Because that's what it will sound like when you use it.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 9, 2017)

These would probably sound awesome - big discount right now:

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_107RTIA9C/Polk-Audio-RTi-A9-Cherry.html


----------



## User1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Dleg said:


> These would probably sound awesome - big discount right now:
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_107RTIA9C/Polk-Audio-RTi-A9-Cherry.html


Those are Ginormous 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg (Nov 9, 2017)

Probably not as big as they seem.  As I mentioned, there is a noticeable difference in the "size" of the sound produced by large speakers compared to smaller speakers, even when augmented by a subwoofer. I didn't think that would be the case until I finally got large speakers and heard the difference. It's very pleasing, if you enjoy music or movies.


----------



## User1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Probably not as big as they seem.  As I mentioned, there is a noticeable difference in the "size" of the sound produced by large speakers compared to smaller speakers, even when augmented by a subwoofer. I didn't think that would be the case until I finally got large speakers and heard the difference. It's very pleasing, if you enjoy music or movies.


They look like they're 6 feet tall. I did not read the specs. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 9, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I'm wanting to get some sort of all encompassing sound system going in my house. something that can communicate wirelessly, I can have speakers in different rooms if wanted, can pick up and move them, etc. I want good sound, ease of connectivity, and good value. If I am going to invest in this, it also has to be something I can purchase in pieces (aka won't be invalidated in the next month) to soften the financial burden of my shopping.
> 
> I also have an old receiver / cassette deck / record player that all hooks together, but I am assuming I will need to get some sort of converter for that whole mess over in the corner.
> 
> ...


tj_PE,

What is your whole objective?  Audio for music only?  Audio for movies/surround sound too?  What are your source components?  Tape player, record player, what else?  What is your budget?


----------



## User1 (Nov 9, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> tj_PE,
> What is your whole objective?  Audio for music only?  Audio for movies/surround sound too?  What are your source components?  Tape player, record player, what else?  What is your budget?


Music and surround sound, possibly for the living room and the den/deck/back of house with maybe a portable something I can take upstairs if Im feeling it? I don't need top of the line but I would like something semi legit that will last and sound good and I can get the house bumping if I want. If I can purchase it in pieces I could do like a couple hundred every couple months or something, or save up for. I just don't have too much disposable income currently. More like doing the research before making the decision. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 9, 2017)

Check out Sonos.  Very impressive technology.  I think it will do everything you want from giving you wireless/portable speakers to home theater 5.1 to playing your older analogue equipment.  https://www.sonos.com/en-us/home


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Check out Sonos.  Very impressive technology.  I think it will do everything you want from giving you wireless/portable speakers to home theater 5.1 to playing your older analogue equipment.  https://www.sonos.com/en-us/home


Perhaps I'm missing something. While Sonos seems good for music (albeit way over-priced), I don't see how they look to be a good surround system that can support Dolby DTS / ATMOS in either a 5.1 or 7.1/7.2 configuration. I do see that they offer Amazon Alexa built in. However, as I noted above, I think the $$ would be better spent toward a true surround system and then adding an Amazon Echo Dot for $49. If one were to buy the Sonos 1, 3, and 5 type speakers, that will run $1,000. That kind of $$ will go a long way towards a full 5.1 or 7.1 complete system. The Sonos sound bar and sub are $700 each, so there's another $1,400. It just seems like there are better options for way less $$ plus better features/functionality unless I'm missing something. :dunno:


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 9, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something. While Sonos seems good for music (and way over-priced), I don't see how they look to be a good surround system that can support Dolby DTS / ATMOS in either a 5.1 or 7.1/7.2 configuration. I do see that they offer Amazon Alexa built in. However, as I noted above, I think the $$ would be better spent toward a true surround system and then adding an Amazon Echo Dot for $49. If one were to buy the Sonos 1, 3, and 5 type speakers, that will run $1,000. That kind of $$ will go a long way towards a full 5.1 or 7.1 complete system. The Sonos sound bar and sub are $700 each, so there's another $1,400. It just seems like there are better options for way less $$ plus better features/functionality unless I'm missing something. :dunno:


You very well might be right, I have read good things and know about Sonos and what it can do but, honestly, I was not familiar with their prices.  You're right, they are steep. 

Ok, how about HEOS then?     https://usa.denon.com/us/heos


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Ok, how about HEOS then?     https://usa.denon.com/us/heos


So you just went from Cadillac to Ferrari. LOL

That's not going to help Julie's pocketbook any.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 10, 2017)

^^ If the HEOS can kill spiders, then it may be considered.


----------



## User1 (Nov 10, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ If the HEOS can kill spiders, then it may be considered.


THIS

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg (Nov 10, 2017)

I'd say start with one good pair of speakers. There are considerably cheaper versions of the one I showed you yesterday, with fewer drivers etc. But I'd say it's well worth spending a little more on main, front speakers. Then you can add as time goes by. You really don't need very big or expensive speakers for surrounds, or extra rooms. As for the equipment needed to add sound around other parts of the house, I know a lot less. I do know there are some cool self-powered bluetooth speakers around these days. I purchased a small bluetooth amp for a couple of "extra" speakers I had laying around from a previous iteration of my home theater, and now I have a nice little system in my office area that I can run directly from my computer via USB, or from my phone by bluetooth.  

But absolutely feel free to go listen to what's avaialble at your nearest store.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2017)

Dleg said:


> I'd say start with one good pair of speakers. There are considerably cheaper versions of the one I showed you yesterday, with fewer drivers etc. But I'd say it's well worth spending a little more on main, front speakers. Then you can add as time goes by. You really don't need very big or expensive speakers for surrounds, or extra rooms. As for the equipment needed to add sound around other parts of the house, I know a lot less. I do know there are some cool self-powered bluetooth speakers around these days. I purchased a small bluetooth amp for a couple of "extra" speakers I had laying around from a previous iteration of my home theater, and now I have a nice little system in my office area that I can run directly from my computer via USB, or from my phone by bluetooth.
> 
> But absolutely feel free to go listen to what's avaialble at your nearest store.


Agreed. And that's where my suggestion to add Amazon Alexa to this mix. Because now you can (via voice control) play whatever you want from your personal library in any room. I used to have a couple different BT speakers around the house. Trouble is, I could never link them to one common library very easily. With Amazon (or Google variant), this is now easily accomplished. The beauty is, the speakers don't have to have any added functionality or wireless connectivity. It's pretty profound.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 10, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> So you just went from Cadillac to Ferrari. LOL
> 
> That's not going to help Julie's pocketbook any.


Oh, oops.  Again, I read about HEOS in my Sound and Vision mags and I know my Denon AVR-X6300H has HEOS built in and I was reading about its capabilities in the owner's manual (though haven't used the HEOS option yet) but I didn't know about the pricing.  








kevo_55 said:


> ^^ If the HEOS can kill spiders, then it may be considered.


I am the bug killer in my family, right?  And, while I get a little squeamish sometimes, I'm usually pretty good with it, depending on the bug.  But - spiders? - I have to admit, I kinda turn into a scared little school girl.  So, my wife bought me one of these bug vacuum things.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 10, 2017)

If it does not involve incinerating the bug after capture, it's useless.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 10, 2017)

Whoa! That bug vacuum is cool!


----------



## User1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Yeah, like, does the vacuum go in reverse so you can shotgun it to infinity away? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2017)

I use this:  Bug-A-Salt Fly &amp; Bug Salt Gun


----------



## Dleg (Nov 10, 2017)

^You can buy those in pink camo, now, too. I think I saw one at Sam's Club recently. Perfect for @thejulie_PE


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 10, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> Yeah, like, does the vacuum go in reverse so you can shotgun it to infinity away?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just so I'm clear, you're wanting to suck it and then spit it out, right?


----------



## User1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Just so I'm clear, you're wanting to suck it and then spit it out, right?


exactly.


----------



## User1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Dleg said:


> ^You can buy those in pink camo, now, too. I think I saw one at Sam's Club recently. Perfect for @thejulie_PE


does it spread guts everywhere? 

if so, can i get glitter salt ammo too?


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2017)

Ruthless People!!!! Great movie. Great scene too!!!

As his pregnant wife walks in to see what's going on....


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 11, 2017)

fox, what do you think of those recessed lighting wireless speakers?  The concept seems pretty slick.  

https://www.amazon.com/recessed-light-speaker/s?ie=UTF8&amp;page=1&amp;rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Arecessed light speaker


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> fox, what do you think of those recessed lighting wireless speakers?  The concept seems pretty slick.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/recessed-light-speaker/s?ie=UTF8&amp;page=1&amp;rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Arecessed light speaker


Wow! That's actually a pretty novel idea! In my finished basement is where I have my main HT surround sound system. So while I have the recessed lighting that could support these, I don't think it would be very practical with my current setup as the recessed speakers would be eclipsed by the surround system. Though I can see this as being a separate system altogether just for listening to music at a _reasonable volume._ LOL


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 11, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow! That's actually a pretty novel idea! In my finished basement is where I have my main HT surround sound system. So while I have the recessed lighting that could support these, I don't think it would be very practical with my current setup as the recessed speakers would be eclipsed by the surround system. Though I can see this as being a separate system altogether just for listening to music at a _reasonable volume._ LOL




Yeah, I think of those light bulb speakers more for whole-house music, not so much for dedicated home theater use.  Cool idea though.  

Basement?  :jealous:  My HT is in a 10'x12' bedroom.  :/   But I make it work the best I can.     I just finished getting my 4 Dolby Atmos add-on modules installed for full 7.2.4.  I also sold my 10 year old motorized wavy 92" screen and got a fixed frame 100" screen.  I'll check out the thread you linked me to when I get the chance, thanks.


----------



## User1 (Nov 15, 2017)

what about these?????

http://www.klipsch.com/products/reference-premiere-bookshelf-speakers?model=rp-150m

seems about similar price to getting (2) sonos or bose and they're so pretty ♥


----------



## User1 (Nov 15, 2017)

^^ for starting my system... so I can listen to my vinyl and have some more power from the TV.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 15, 2017)

Those Klipsh speakers seem to be well respected. I'd splurge and go for the next size up to get a little more bass:

http://www.klipsch.com/products/reference-premiere-bookshelf-speakers?model=rp-160m

Or go for one of their tower versions (at almsot double the cost of your first choice, but honestly probably worth it):

http://www.klipsch.com/products/reference-premiere-floorstanding-speakers?model=rp-250f


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2017)

You shouldn't expect a ton of bass from bookshelf speakers. Those would work really well as a starting point for a full system and would work really well for the vast majority of "daily" usage (TV, music). Next would be to add the component speakers (center &amp; rear), then add a powered subwoofer to complete the set so you can get into the full surround sound setup for movies.


----------



## User1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Those Klipsh speakers seem to be well respected. I'd splurge and go for the next size up to get a little more bass:
> http://www.klipsch.com/products/reference-premiere-bookshelf-speakers?model=rp-160m
> Or go for one of their tower versions (at almsot double the cost of your first choice, but honestly probably worth it):
> http://www.klipsch.com/products/reference-premiere-floorstanding-speakers?model=rp-250f


Do I need to have 2 towers or can I have just one? I have a good spot to set one, but not 2.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2017)

Towers are typically placed on either side of the TV.


----------



## User1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Towers are typically placed on either side of the TV.


Right, so that's why I am hesitant to get a tower. I don't have a symmetrical room layout to do a true surround sound with Ginormous speakers. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg (Nov 15, 2017)

You will need two speakers regardless of how large they are. Unless you don't want stereo and only mono, but who would want that????

The bookshelf speakers will probably be fine for you, but like I said I'd try to get the larger ones, if I were you (make sure they will fit!). You can always add a subwoofer later on to make up for not being towers, but that's just a little more complicated and can be hard to get to sound right. That's why I advocate for the tower-style speakers, but if you can't fit them, you cant fit them.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 15, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> what about these?????
> 
> http://www.klipsch.com/products/reference-premiere-bookshelf-speakers?model=rp-150m
> 
> seems about similar price to getting (2) sonos or bose and they're so pretty ♥


tj, I am still confused as to what your ultimate goal is.  Is it a 5.1/7.1 surround sound system in one room, whole-house audio, a wireless music speaker(s) movable from room to room, or?


----------



## User1 (Nov 15, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> tj, I am still confused as to what your ultimate goal is.  Is it a 5.1/7.1 surround sound system in one room, whole-house audio, a wireless music speaker(s) movable from room to room, or?


Yes? Lol. I want something that will sound awesome for my stereo (and I can use for my TV - so I guess not technically surround sound necessarily) that I can add on a speaker or two to take around wherever so I don't have to do max volume to get good sound/hear it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## MA_PE (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## User1 (Nov 16, 2017)

Here's my floor plan loll


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 16, 2017)

why is the dining room table dancing?

Here you go....the BOSE Lifestyle system.  Small speakers with great sound.

https://www.bose.com/en_us/products/speakers/home_theater/lifestyle-650-home-theater-system.html


----------



## User1 (Nov 16, 2017)

how does that help me afford to purchase it? that's 4 thousand dollars! 

and it's a surround sound system. i want something more modifiable than that, i think? or can i just carry around two of the smaller speakers and it will sound ok...


----------



## User1 (Nov 16, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> why is the dining room table dancing?


why isn't every dining room table dancing??


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 17, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> Here's my floor plan loll


If you are looking for speakers for movies and games, you need (at least) two main speakers symmetrically placed to the left and right of the TV.  Then, for true 5.1 surround sound, you'd have a center channel under (or over) the TV, centered; two surround sound speakers symmetrically placed to the left and right sides (or slightly behind) the main listening position; and a subwoofer (can go anyway - a corner is often good).  A single speaker in any of the spots you have selected won't cut it for home theater audio.  If you just want a speaker(s) for listing to music, you could place speakers where you indicated.  You'll still want two speakers (L and R) for stereo, though you may find two speakers in one stereo unit.  Something like this.  Something like this seems pretty versatile.  The two wireless portable speakers can work together in stereo mode or each can play its own (mono) source.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 17, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> how does that help me afford to purchase it? that's 4 thousand dollars!
> 
> and it's a surround sound system. i want something more modifiable than that, i think? or can i just carry around two of the smaller speakers and it will sound ok...


Sorry.  I didn't see the price, but it's a nice system.

These are an order of magnitude less.  I've got some of the original AM-5's that I've had for over 20 years and moved with me several times.  They still sound great.  They are small and you can hide the subwoofer behind furniture (mine is under an end table).  Great for music.  With an A/V receiver you can use them for TV too (although I just use mine for the stereo).  Like most items you can typically find prices much cheaper than listed on the manufacturer's website.

https://www.bose.com/en_us/products/speakers/stereo_speakers/acoustimass-5-speaker-system.html#v=am5_v_black


----------



## User1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks! I am going to look into all of these things. I'll probably not pull the trigger on bf prices since I'm still not sure exactly what direction to go. Hm. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Nov 20, 2017)

well, poop. hooked up the stereo and turn table doesn't turn  gonna see if there's a repair place somewhere local that can make it turn again


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 20, 2017)

Is it a belt drive, direct drive or gear box drive.  Might be a simple belt replacement.


----------



## User1 (Nov 20, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Is it a belt drive, direct drive or gear box drive.  Might be a simple belt replacement.


my dad says it's not the belt. i was dying/napping while he was investigating, so i cannot confirm. 

they used to smoke in the house. i think it might even just need a good cleaning?


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 20, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> my dad says it's not the belt. i was dying/napping while he was investigating, so i cannot confirm.
> 
> they used to smoke in the house. i think it might even just need a good cleaning?


If your record player is old, you might consider a new one.  There seem to be some decently rated players with modern features (convert your vinyl to MP3, built-in speakers, etc.).  

The three rated here range from $36 to $79.

https://top5-reviews.com/best-record-player-reviews/

There are higher rated players but watch the price climb quickly.


----------



## User1 (Nov 20, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> If your record player is old, you might consider a new one.  There seem to be some decently rated players with modern features (convert your vinyl to MP3, built-in speakers, etc.).
> 
> The three rated here range from $36 to $79.
> 
> ...


yeah, i've been eyeing the top one, but it has a bluetooth option that doubles the price. I'm thinking I can use alexa or similar to make up for that, though?? for future connectivity to my currently undecided sound system


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 20, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> yeah, i've been eyeing the top one, but it has a bluetooth option that doubles the price. I'm thinking I can use alexa or similar to make up for that, though?? for future connectivity to my currently undecided sound system


Precisely. No need for native Bluetooth if you plan to deploy a Wi-Fi/BT connected system. Which in the long run will be much more intelligent/functional (i.e. Alexa, Google, etc.) than just straight BT.

Last Xmas, I got one at Target that plays vinyl, CDs, tapes, and has an AM/FM tuner. She loves it and can play all her old 45's again. :thumbs:


----------



## User1 (Nov 20, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Precisely. No need for native Bluetooth if you plan to deploy a Wi-Fi/BT connected system. Which in the long run will be much more intelligent/functional (i.e. Alexa, Google, etc.) than just straight BT.
> Last Xmas, I got one at Target that plays vinyl, CDs, tapes, and has an AM/FM tuner. She loves it and can play all her old 45's again. :thumbs:


I have tapes and am/fm just the turntable is broked. Also

Last christmas
I gave you my heart
But the very next day
You threw it away
This year
To save me from tears
I'll give it to someone special

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 20, 2017)

Am I the only one here that still plays CDs?  I play them, I buy them, I even still burn my own CDR compilations.  Is that weird? 

As for records, I don't have any anymore.  I think Quiet Riot's Mental Health and Twisted Sister's Stay Hungry, received as gifts at my 3rd grade birthday party, were my last two acquired records.  Not sure what happened to those beauties.

As for tapes, I have kept about a drawer's worth.  They reside in the garage where my only tape player is (my 25 year old Technics rack system).  

As for MP3's, still haven't totally embraced it yet.  I have a few dozen albums created from CD on my PC and a half dozen albums on my phone's SD card but I rarely play them.  I haven't purchased a single digital audio file yet - only made them from my own CDs.  Is that weird?  

Mini-Disc anyone?


----------



## User1 (Nov 20, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Am I the only one here that still plays CDs?  I play them, I buy them, I even still burn my own CDR compilations.  Is that weird?
> As for records, I don't have any anymore.  I think Quiet Riot's Mental Health and Twisted Sister's Stay Hungry, received as gifts at my 3rd grade birthday party, were my last two acquired records.  Not sure what happened to those beauties.
> As for tapes, I have kept about a drawer's worth.  They reside in the garage where my only tape player is (my 25 year old Technics rack system).
> As for MP3's, still haven't totally embraced it yet.  I have a few dozen albums created from CD on my PC and a half dozen albums on my phone's SD card but I rarely play them.  I haven't purchased a single digital audio file yet - only made them from my own CDs.  Is that weird?
> Mini-Disc anyone?  [emoji6]


Are those the tiny cassettes? Or the baby cds? My friend went apeshit over those little cassettes. Lol. I just don't have any cds except a few I keep in my car when I don't have satellite reception. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 20, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> Are those the tiny cassettes? Or the baby cds? My friend went apeshit over those little cassettes. Lol. I just don't have any cds except a few I keep in my car when I don't have satellite reception.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh, yes, I do listen to the radio all the time - AM/FM - just nothing that has a subscription fee.    

Tiny cassettes as in the kind that went in answering machines?  I never saw any music versions of those.  Anyone remember the little Transformer cassette(s) that fit inside SoundWave's chest?  Oh boy was that rad.  

And I do remember the little CDs.  I think the NIN Downward Spiral album came with a full size CD and a bonus mini CD.


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Oh, yes, I do listen to the radio all the time - AM/FM - just nothing that has a subscription fee.
> 
> Tiny cassettes as in the kind that went in answering machines?  I never saw any music versions of those.  Anyone remember the little Transformer cassette(s) that fit inside SoundWave's chest?  Oh boy was that rad.
> 
> And I do remember the little CDs.  I think the NIN Downward Spiral album came with a full size CD and a bonus mini CD.


I get sirius for like 5 bucks a month so i'm ok with it. and i don't lose a station when i drive past its reach. 

also, i think the mini discs are what i was referring to, as well. I think it just seemed like they were much smaller.  my friend converted EVERYTHING to them. lol. even his gigantic truck system, and built in storage and stuff. lol


----------



## Dleg (Nov 21, 2017)

I still have CDs. I've been meaning to rip them and go fully digital but 500-plus seems like too much of a chore. I'm way behind the times, but when I listen to music in the house now I just search for what I want to hear on youtube, and eventually YT figures out my tastes and starts playing good stuff without any further input from me. So I don't know if I will ever get around to ripping my CDs.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dleg said:


> I still have CDs. I've been meaning to rip them and go fully digital but 500-plus seems like too much of a chore. I'm way behind the times, but when I listen to music in the house now I just search for what I want to hear on youtube, and eventually YT figures out my tastes and starts playing good stuff without any further input from me. So I don't know if I will ever get around to ripping my CDs.


Same. And if you don't feel like waiting for YT to select the tunes that you like, you can archive your favorites using YouTube-to-MP3. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 21, 2017)

Spotify on my phone

I had a ton of CD's back in the US but I ended up ripping them all to mp3. Now I just do the youtube to mp3 thing.

Camaro has a USB drive connected to the stereo, so I have a thumb drive with 4gb of music that I rotate through. Good for about 14hrs of music. If I take the time to sort the music into folders, the car can treat those folders like playlists or just load everything. Car also has an Aux jack so I can run spotify on my phone through the car too.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 21, 2017)

In-car record player?


----------



## User1 (Nov 21, 2017)

#goals


----------



## User1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok, I think the plan is to see what the record shop says about the turntable, and get an echo or two at BF or CM prices.

(( if you don't use the "honey" extension on chrome, you should!! you can add items to your "droplist" and it will send you an email when an item you're watching lowers in price!))

then once I figure out how to get things set up and sorted, i can supplement with other things. I'm excited!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 23, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> (( if you don't use the "honey" extension on chrome, you should!! you can add items to your "droplist" and it will send you an email when an item you're watching lowers in price!))


Oldschool hey? Do you still use MySpace too? LOL....j/k.

There are better, Jedi ways...


----------



## User1 (Nov 23, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Oldschool hey? Do you still use MySpace too? LOL....j/k.
> There are better, Jedi ways...


 tell me your secrets! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 23, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> tell me your secrets!
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Nov 24, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


>


Please? [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 25, 2017)

tj, did you buy anything on BF?


----------



## User1 (Nov 25, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> tj, did you buy anything on BF?


I got 2 echos (a plus and a reg one for downstairs and one for up to have sound at least), but I took the turntable to a shop bc it wasn't turning and the shop doesn't think it's salvageable. The top deck has basically welded itself to the thing that isn't supposed to turn. So they put some oil on it and if it magically turns in a couple weeks then they can open it up and see if all the guts are OK.

Previous owners of my house are coming over for dinner Thursday so I'm gonna have them help me with the in ceiling speakers they installed in the back room / den (there's lots of wires. Really long wires.)



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 25, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I got 2 echos (a plus and a reg one for downstairs and one for up to have sound at least), but I took the turntable to a shop bc it wasn't turning and the shop doesn't think it's salvageable. The top deck has basically welded itself to the thing that isn't supposed to turn. So they put some oil on it and if it magically turns in a couple weeks then they can open it up and see if all the guts are OK.
> 
> Previous owners of my house are coming over for dinner Thursday so I'm gonna have them help me with the in ceiling speakers they installed in the back room / den (there's lots of wires. Really long wires.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


https://www.buydig.com/shop/product/ATLP60USB?omid=427&amp;ref=email4&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=Email&amp;utm_placement=20171123_thanks7BG


----------



## User1 (Nov 25, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> https://www.buydig.com/shop/product/ATLP60USB?omid=427&amp;ref=email4&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=Email&amp;utm_placement=20171123_thanks7BG


Yea that's likely the one I'll get. Waiting to see if this oil magically breaks the seal so we can open her up and peek inside 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 25, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> https://www.buydig.com/shop/product/ATLP60USB?omid=427&amp;ref=email4&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=Email&amp;utm_placement=20171123_thanks7BG


I already linked her to this one, one page ago.... for $20 less.    

http://engineerboards.com/topic/29532-sound-advice/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7459990

https://www.amazon.com/Technica-AT-LP60-Automatic-Stereo-Turntable/dp/B002GYTPAE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1511669572&amp;sr=8-4&amp;keywords=Audio+Technica+AT-LP60


----------



## User1 (Dec 27, 2017)

i have ordered the ATLP60 today, ANNNNND am going to go with the bose soundtouch system. (2) ST10 speakers for 309 at costco right now, and i'll have my echos too, then eventually ill get the soundbar and SUB because sub is bae


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 27, 2017)

so what's it all going to connect to?


----------



## User1 (Dec 27, 2017)

I have a receiver and might have to get something to help them communicate, but I also got a harmony hub for Xbox to talk to Alexa and my TV so I'm going to figure out what I need from there

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> I have a receiver and might have to get something to help them communicate,


I feel like I'm typing but no one is reading....


----------



## User1 (Dec 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I feel like I'm typing but no one is reading....


don't be sad! I won't know how everything talks together until i sit down and try it all. i have echo, harmony hub, and the soundtouch speakers are next. i'm hoping that it will all magically work


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 28, 2017)

Ok, so what about those spiders? Are they just hibernating for the winter? 

..... or will these speakers really drive them out?


----------



## User1 (Dec 28, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Ok, so what about those spiders? Are they just hibernating for the winter?
> ..... or will these speakers really drive them out?


I don't knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww eeeeee

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 28, 2017)

Or will they yell at Alexa to play Wannabe by the Spice Girls non-stop?


----------



## csb (Dec 29, 2017)

FLBuff PE said:


> Or will they yell at Alexa to play Wannabe by the Spice Girls non-stop?


They're more hooked on one of my other favorites- Born to Run by Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 29, 2017)

Or are they Walking into Spiderwebs like Gwen Stefani?


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm thinking they're singing the "Black Widow"

He sits upon his throne and picks at all the bones of his
Husbands and his wives he's devoured
He stares with a gleam, with a laugh so obscene
At the virgins and the children he's deflowered

These words he speaks are true, we're all humanary stew
If we don't pledge allegiance to the Black Widow


----------



## csb (Dec 29, 2017)

Huh. Apparently male black widow spiders are kind of assholes: https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/not-bad-science/why-are-black-widow-males-so-destructive/


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 29, 2017)

All of this all reminds me of this little gem:


----------



## envirotex (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow. This thread has taken a different turn...

Uh. Anyway, does anybody have one of these?   https://www.bose.com/en_us/products/speakers/portable_speakers/soundlink-color-bluetooth-speaker-ii.html


----------



## csb (Dec 29, 2017)

envirotex said:


> Wow. This thread has taken a different turn...
> 
> Uh. Anyway, does anybody have one of these?   https://www.bose.com/en_us/products/speakers/portable_speakers/soundlink-color-bluetooth-speaker-ii.html


I like the way it sounds when I visit it at Target, but I don't own one.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 29, 2017)

csb said:


> I like the way it sounds when I visit it at Target, but I don't own one.


Me too.  I just can't make up my mind.  I like that it's small, water resistant, and has an aux-in, too.  The ones that are an upgrade from this one are really nice, but I don't know that I need all that.


----------



## User1 (Dec 29, 2017)

csb said:


> Huh. Apparently male black widow spiders are kind of assholes: https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/not-bad-science/why-are-black-widow-males-so-destructive/






kevo_55 said:


> All of this all reminds me of this little gem:




Nope. you're all fired. bye.


----------



## User1 (Dec 29, 2017)

also my main reason for bose v sonos

*It’s the difference between hearing bass and feeling thunder*

(quote from the bose soundtouch system ad)

I want to feel thunder!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm a BOSE fan.  But I have no direct experience with their bluetooth speaker.  I was given a Jam Box speaker for Christmas (I think it was last year).

like this: https://www.amazon.com/Jawbone-Bluetooth-Speaker-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B004E10KI8

I guess they discontinued it.  Anyway, it sounds good for a small speaker, but I don't use it all that much because I've got a decent system with speakers mounted in the house (mostly BOSE (AM-5's, 301s, 151s) that I use to play background music.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2017)

I don't think "thunder" applies to any of these tiny speakers. I can realistically reproduce thunder, but it takes a 12 inch Velodrome driver powered by a 1500 watt amp.


----------



## User1 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dleg said:


> I don't think "thunder" applies to any of these tiny speakers. I can realistically reproduce thunder, but it takes a 12 inch Velodrome driver powered by a 1500 watt amp.


Thanks for CRUSHING MY HOPES AND DREAMS

actually the thunder was in reference to the sub of the series if that helps? :dunno: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 1, 2018)

csb said:


> I like the way it sounds when I visit it at Target, but I don't own one.





envirotex said:


> Me too.  I just can't make up my mind.  I like that it's small, water resistant, and has an aux-in, too.  The ones that are an upgrade from this one are really nice, but I don't know that I need all that.


Don't know anything about the Bose model, but this comes highly recommended by the audiophile community for a high-end BT speaker:

https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Ears-Bluetooth-Waterproof-Shockproof/dp/B014M8ZO8S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1514845037&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=boom+2+speaker


----------

